# Lakecity RC Speedway indoor onroad series starts Jan 10th



## ricker96 (Dec 22, 2007)

Lakecity RC speedway presents the 
2016 on-road series:

Race #1, Sunday Jan 10th
Doors open at 8am, racing starts 10:30am, 3 rounds qualifying, and mains.

Classes:
25.5 VTA, nationals rules 
17.5 touring car (roar rules)
17.5 1/12 gtp (roar rules)
USGT (if enough want to run)
WGT-R (class crc runs)

Track address:
6155 State Route 22
Plattsburgh, New York 12901


----------

